# soundproofing a basement rec room



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Sound attenuation insulation batts won't do all that much. You'll be disappointed. The sound is transmitted from the sheetrock into the framing members because they make very solid contact to each other. 

The best way for you to minimize the sound transmission is to use resilient channel on the walls and ceiling. It is light-gauge metal furring strips that attach perpindicular to your joists and studs. Your sheetrock is screwed only to the channels, so there's about 1/2" clearance between it and the framing members...Minimizing contact and sound transmission. It does work pretty well and is very very very common in multifamily construction. You'll need to go to a drywall supply company in your area to get them, but they're very inexpensive. They can also set you up with the right length of screws...If the screws are too long they'll penetrate the channel and go into the framing member, which is not what you want to do. 









This room was done in resilient channel.

Don't buy into all the hubbub about special drywall adhesives and people that say to use thicker rock. The decible reduction with both methods is negligible. Sound attenuation batts would benefit you more if you use resilient channel.


----------



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Before not buying into other materials, maybe you should look at the independant lab data.

Decoupling with resilient channel is OK if you buy the perfect channel and install it perfectly. According to Dietrich Steel, the largest manufacturer of Resilient Channel in the world, 85% of all resilient channel installations are improperly installed.

There is no inductry specification on the thickness, flexibility, or size of resilient channel. Everyone makes their own variety, but few manufacturers ever test the product. Yet they all point to test reports done in the 70s and 80s with resilient channel that isn't even made anymore.

Lastly, do a search for resilient channel and see what product is most commonly involved in litigation.

Best approach?

Insulate a ceiling with R19, or a wall with R13

Decouple the new drywall from the old wall. You can stagger the existing studs to accomplish this. Much better than resilient channel.

Add as much mass as you can. Double drywall is profoundly effective.

You can consider adding a commercially available damping compound between the drywall.

Seal the drywall to the floor with latex caulk. Seal up any openings in the wall and ceiling with the same sealant.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.certainteed.com/resources/Guide for Residential Sound Control.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------

